# This Weekend's Menu 10/13 to 10/15



## LowRent (Oct 13, 2006)

Tomorrow I'm going to take a chicken breast, fillet it, and then wrap it around a mixture of cheese, diced onion, diced jalapeno, & minced garlic. I'm going to take that concoction & wrap it with bacon. I'll grill over low direct heat. I saw this on Anthony Bordain's No Reservations show. Anyone want pics?


----------



## Gary in VA (Oct 13, 2006)

I am doing a case of brisket flats and some racks of st louis ribs I have in the freezer.


----------



## LowRent (Oct 13, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> I would like to try a tri-tip roast, but they are not popular in the Houston area and are hard to find and expensive. The closest place to find one is Austin, and next is California.



Tri-tip is nearly unheard of here in Birmingham. I can find it only at Costco, which is where I buy meat anyway. That said, for reasons unclear to me they insist on slicing every one of 'em up into strips! I have to ask for one not sliced... and sometimes the employees won't give it to me without a manager around. Unbelievable. 

So, if you have a Costco, might be something to check out.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2006)

Friday night is pizza night. Saturday is up in the air, I'll probably grill something. Sunday me and my wife are going wine tasting. We're gonna make an entire day of it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You may be on to something here!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2006)

Spatchcock chicken tonight with Finney Rub and Chucks tomorrow or Sunday!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 13, 2006)

HFD, It's a chicken thats butterflied open.


----------



## cflatt (Oct 13, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Friday night is pizza night. Saturday is up in the air, I'll probably grill something. Sunday me and my wife are going wine tasting. We're gonna make an entire day of it.



same here , Friday is pizza/movie night with the kids. My wife already did the wine tasting, theres a liquor store next to the pizza place and she had her share of samples before the pie was even cooked. gotta 8 pound butt on the smoke that should be done and rested in time for lunch tomorrow


----------



## LarryWolfe (Oct 13, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much like what Nick said.  You cut the back bone and the breast carteledge out.  That way it lays flat.


----------



## cleglue (Oct 13, 2006)

I'm going to smoke 4 butts on the WSM eartly Sunday morning (3 AM) to have them ready by 3 PM I hope.  I'll be gone to church between 8 AM and 11 AM but the wife should be here to keep the house from burning (it will be her family's get together).  I do like how the WSM can cook by itself.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> HFD26 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pretty much like what Nick said.  You cut the back bone and the breast carteledge out.  That way it lays flat.[/quote:1xyj35ct]

Cook that bad boy on grill, indirect with a cookie sheet over the top of it with a couple of bricks to weight it down and you have a turbo cooked chicken.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2006)

Big cooking weekend here today...have a company party tomorrow
at my boss's house on the Intracoastal Waterway.
Doing 4 racks of bb's today to heat up tomorrow.
Then tomorrow, 3 bb chickens, a large amount of roadside
chicken,  scallops in prosciutto on maple planks, and salmon
on cedar planks.

  Now I'm thinking I'm going to give the salmon a light rub
of honey dijon, then top with crushed french fried onions.
Then sprinkle some lemon butter on top of that.

45 degrees here this morning...great weekend for cooking.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> Big cooking weekend here today...have a company party tomorrow
> at my boss's house on the Intracoastal Waterway.
> Doing 4 racks of bb's today to heat up tomorrow.
> Then tomorrow, 3 bb chickens, a large amount of roadside
> ...



By jeez, I wish I worked for that company! Sounds great Cappy, good luck!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Oct 14, 2006)

HFD26 said:
			
		

> That salmon do sound good. Never tried it that way. Ganna put that on my menu for next week. Thanks for the idea.



Take a look here HFD!  http://www.getphpbb.com/phpbb/viewtopic ... bq4u#87778


----------



## john pen (Oct 14, 2006)

Working all weekend and the wife and kids went to Rochester to visit my sister...

Had loaded Tacos last night, cooking some home made sausage and rib scraps in some leftover tomato salad thats been in the fridge and having that over macaroni...tommarrows still up in the air..


----------



## Larry D. (Oct 14, 2006)

Since nobody had a decent price on spare ribs this week, I've got 4 beer-butt chickens going.  I got them on just in time to sit down and watch the Pack pi$$ away their game against Wake.   [smilie=a_furious.gif]


----------



## Uncle Al (Oct 14, 2006)

The wife's away for the weekend so the only thing that's on the menu so far is Stoli wrapped in Absolute. Followed by a slab of skirt steak coated with a generous amount of WOLFE BOLD to be cooked over a red hot bed of Wicked Good Lump !!!!!!!

To be followed by a generous amount of Absolute wrapped with a layer of Stoli. 

Al (I Think)


----------



## john pen (Oct 14, 2006)

Uncle Al said:
			
		

> The wife's away for the weekend so the only thing that's on the menu so far is Stoli wrapped in Absolute. ....
> To be followed by a generous amount of Absolute wrapped with a layer of Stoli.
> 
> Al (I Think)



A man after my own heart...


----------



## allie (Oct 14, 2006)

My daughter cooked last night. She made some orange chicken that you just warm in the oven and toss in the sauce, along with macaroni and cheese, and some leftover corn.

Tonight, I'm making a pork roast stuffed with apple pie filling and croutons along with rutabagas, corn we put up this summer, and potato salad.

Tomorrow is still up in the air!


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Cooking a ham Sunday after work. Wife is on her way to Taco Bell for dinner tonight


----------



## Captain Morgan (Oct 14, 2006)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> Since nobody had a decent price on spare ribs this week, I've got 4 beer-butt chickens going.  I got them on just in time to sit down and watch the Pack pi$$ away their game against Wake.   [smilie=a_furious.gif]




Where did these Deacon boys come from?  Where did my Heels go to????


----------



## Puff1 (Oct 15, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry D.":qxwa9jal]Since nobody had a decent price on spare ribs this week, I've got 4 beer-butt chickens going.  I got them on just in time to sit down and watch the Pack pi$$ away their game against Wake.   [smilie=a_furious.gif]




Where did these Deacon boys come from?  Where did my Heels go to????[/quote:qxwa9jal]
On the backs of your shoes and/or feet


----------

